# GoPro camera



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Bought my self a gopro (Hero 3 white edition) the other day, also ordered a dog harness to attach it to. I may need some help with the editing/transferring files to here after thursday's shoot. Anybody familiar with the process?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

No , I've given my Grand boys, 2 of these, and they are wizards when it comes to the finished Video. 
But I do look forward to your efforts!!!
Can't wait, and I am willing to endure through your learning curve. ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - the first RULE with GO-PRO - put it on a GOOD looking PUP - GOOD luck with THAT !!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My son has one, but I've never played with it.

Turn it over to your boys, they will figure it out in no time.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well todays experiment didn't go to plan....Ruby slipped out of the harness with the go pro mounted on it in the middle of a large bracken bed. Luckily once the day's shooting on partridge and pheasants was over my friend and I spent an hour searching the bracken and he found it,,,phew!!! here's the action bits...I edited out the hours of lens staring at a clump of bracken! haha 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwLjMKQXaHQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

How the heck to you see your dog in that tall bracken? He could be on point for a long time and you'd never know.

Glad you found it. 

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> How the heck to you see your dog in that tall bracken? He could be on point for a long time and you'd never know.
> 
> Glad you found it.
> 
> RBD


you watch the top of the bracken moving, when it stops it usually means a point Rod, it should flatten down and die off in a week or two,,(praying for a hard frost to speed the process up  )


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> redbirddog said:
> 
> 
> > How the heck to you see your dog in that tall bracken? He could be on point for a long time and you'd never know.
> ...


I used to do that with one dog, but when your running multiple dogs it gets kind of tricky.
The frost can't come soon enough. I was out just letting the dogs run, the cover is between knee and thigh high. I whistled the dogs up, but no Cash. I will just stand in the field, and give them a chance to come to me, or start to see the tall rag weed move. I wont nick a dog I can't see. They might be on their way to you, or on point. I was pretty sure he was just determined to find another covey, and was blowing me off. I walked to the truck, pulled out my shotgun, and fired a shot. Him thinking he was missing out on something, brought him running to me.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

gonna have a day on the heather tomorrow (saturday), so will try again after I've adjusted the harness


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

better effort today, I kept the harness on by attaching it to her car harness, (that's bright red so easier to see if it came off), only drawback is that the casing blocks out all the sound apart from the bracken/heather hitting the casing, here's a short vid with a hunt, point, retrieve at the start. Ruby was wearing the camera and did the hunt, point, Elvis did the final retrieve
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FTjOlAzLes


----------

